

Form letter template for open source abandonware - now
http://raganwald.posterous.com/form-letter-template-for-open-source-abandonw

======
Luyt
Brrr, I would be terrified if something like this happened to any of the open
source software I regularly use; and I even tried to get some 'pet issues'
into them, which weren't honored, so I had to carry along private patches
which I had to apply after every update, but at least I didn't 'bitch' about
it.

Doesn't this happen all the time?

~~~
rogerbinns
I did an opensource project that ran on the desktop (Windows, Linux and Mac)
that talked to cell phones over a USB cable. This meant that approximately
100% of users did not code. There was a constant stream of abuse (all Windows
users, correlation is not causation). It was a great relief when I left the
project. I actually had the new project leader remove all my details from the
project information so that I wouldn't be contacted any more!

